# Are there responsible white shep breeders???



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Since white GSDs are breed for color is it possible for a breeder of a white GSD to be responsible in terms of temperament and nerve and drive and all the other good qualities that the breed should have?

Can you share some websites or breeders with me? I'm not looking to purchase (yikes!). This question is just on a want to know basis because people ask me about Zeeva and I would want to refer then properly.


----------



## mackjordann (Mar 13, 2013)

The only white sheps I've seen (atleast in my area) are back yard bred or rescues. But remember white sheps are recessive and finding a reputable breed for them is few and far between

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Yes there are responsible white shepherd breeders 

 American White Shepherd Association

White German Shepherd Dog Club of America, Inc. || Welcome

White German Shepherd Dog Club International, Inc - Home


There is even a white shep rescue. 

Echo Dogs White Shepherd Rescue


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

shepherdmom said:


> Yes there are responsible white shepherd breeders
> 
> *American White Shepherd Association
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'm saving these links! C:


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

my uncle has 2 white sheps (brother and sister) both amazing dogs and trained very well. a buddy of his who is a police officer in the vineland area of new jersey (where they are from) backyard breeds and is very responsible and focuses on white gsds. i dont know how he does it but he produces a good number of white ones and from my experience with them seem to be pretty quality dogs


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

You may want to reach out to Whiteshepherds on the board


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Courtney said:


> You may want to reach out to Whiteshepherds on the board


Was gonna say the same thing. (S)he seems to be a wealth of knowledge on this subject! :thumbup:


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

You'll kind of have to adjust your idea of "responsible" as it is usually spewed on this forum. The majority of the people on here will tell you that the sire and dam should be Schutzhund trained and titled and then get their rating. Well...if you consider how small of a percentage white shepherds are, then multiply that by how small of a percentage of GSD owners that do Schutzhund are, the chances of you finding that kind of a pair gets to be very very small.

I'm guessing most are bred by "American standards," and it would be nice to see the dogs getting worked in some venue. AKC, UKC, and possibly UKC conformation would be a good things to see a breeder doing.

You also have to consider how much smaller the gene pool and the "breed" is. The responsible ones won't be breeding to colored ones, which will lead them to close their lines up unless you do find one that shows and tries to bring in dogs from a distance to stud/breed to. I think the point of view when looking for one is much different than that of looking for a regular GSD...its more like looking for a less popular or almost exotic breed.


----------

